

Ask HN: Would a tool to show emails you sent that weren't replied to be useful? - cjbarber

.
======
patrickmclaren
It would be extremely easy to for anyone who wanted to, to write such a script
using procmail, or maildrop.

~~~
cjbarber
Interesting!

Let me refer you to the second highest comment on Dropbox's original HN
posting:

> I have a few qualms with this app:

> 1\. For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite
> trivially by getting an FTP account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs, and
> then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem. From Windows or Mac, this
> FTP account could be accessed through built-in software.

~~~
patrickmclaren
Okay, I see your point. However, I've never used Dropbox, I use git-annex as a
better solution to the problem. Likewise, I would still use procmail, or
maildrop in this situation. This is mainly due to the fact that these
solutions are _much more_ reliable than those offered. Unfortunately, this
doesn't stop people from using them in mission critical situations, to their
downfall.

